# Can we start a best looking saw thread!



## cary911 (Aug 7, 2012)

What do you think is the best looking saw, pics included.View attachment 247687
View attachment 247688


----------



## nmurph (Aug 7, 2012)

It looks like you did.


----------



## deye223 (Aug 7, 2012)

thats gotta go to me grand sons saw he's only two


----------



## gmax (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's a few I like


----------



## greendohn (Aug 7, 2012)

or some one could just post a newer Jonny-Red 2171 and we could close this thread!!YIKES!!! LOL. :hmm3grin2orange:

All cool saws, each and every one of 'em.


----------



## w8ye (Aug 7, 2012)

Dolmar 7900


----------



## w8ye (Aug 7, 2012)

Dolmar 6000iH


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 7, 2012)

*Can I play????????????*

I really like that S10


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

Scooterbum said:


> I really like that S10



I think you won!!! I've seen that saw in person & it is awesome.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

:agree2:

So far those are all good looking saws here. I also saw the rat fink saw in person...VERY cool!!


----------



## promac850 (Aug 7, 2012)

Remington Super 75 (Mr. Bow Saw's, I believe)
















As shown in the Remington/Mall thread...


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> :agree2:
> 
> So far those are all good looking saws here. I also saw the rat fink saw in person...VERY cool!!



Here you go Andy, I got some pics of yer saw.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 7, 2012)

It is tough to beat a Bantam series for style. 

This depends on the individual's frame of reference, personally the plastic clone look puts me off.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 7, 2012)

is it just me ? or does looking at some of these saws have same effect as looking at a classic muscle car .


----------



## Tzed250 (Aug 7, 2012)

SP newbar by zweitakt250, on Flickr


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Here you go Andy, I got some pics of yer saw.



This one gets my vote! Although that upside-down forester bar looks ugly.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

andydodgegeek said:


> This one gets my vote! Although that upside-down forester bar looks ugly.



Picky picky, :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## young (Aug 7, 2012)

greendohn said:


> or some one could just post a newer Jonny-Red 2171 and we could close this thread!!YIKES!!! LOL. :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> All cool saws, each and every one of 'em.


----------



## greg409 (Aug 7, 2012)

]


trx250r180 said:


> is it just me ? or does looking at some of these saws have same effect as looking at a classic muscle car .




Me too

View attachment 247707
View attachment 247708




I love 'em all, but some just talk to me.


luck,greg


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 7, 2012)

Homelite Super 1130G.






Dolmar Super CC.






P62






Homelite 650-750






Mall 10 Bow saw.


----------



## leeha (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's a few.

Mcculloch Super 797G








Alpina 120 made for Pro Cut Zip Penn




Dolmar CT




Pair of 166's




Mcculloch 101 powered Geardrive




PM Canadien 275


----------



## leeha (Aug 7, 2012)

AAAAANNNDDD a couple more


Homelite 2100S Restored




Homelite 3100G Restored




Danarm 125




Skil 1690




Pioneer P62


----------



## 394xp (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 247720
View attachment 247721


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's some more modern muscle...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

And some sexy plastic...


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2012)

Mall Model 6





Homelite Super 1050





Disston DA-211





064





090G





090





Poulan 5200





08S


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Homelite Super 1130G.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the looks of that P62.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hedgerow said:


> Here's some more modern muscle...



that very well may be the best lookin modern saw on the market (atleast for the 90cc club). Simple but effective.


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 7, 2012)

*Husqvarna 371XP*

View attachment 247727
View attachment 247728


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 7, 2012)

Ronaldo said:


> View attachment 247727
> View attachment 247728




:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 7, 2012)

Levi's Baby...


----------



## greg409 (Aug 7, 2012)

You people have some ridiculous cool saws, I hafta say my fav to look at is brad's 08s

The visual designer was a free thinker (Jetsonish?), nice, Brad.


luck,greg


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 247731
View attachment 247732


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

cary911 said:


> What do you think is the best looking saw, pics included.View attachment 247687
> View attachment 247688



what model is that? 288? I'm on house arrest bc of a injury and have near forgot what my 288 looks like.


----------



## 7600 (Aug 7, 2012)

Excellent pic's.


----------



## PES+ (Aug 7, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> It is tough to beat a Bantam series for style.
> 
> This depends on the individual's frame of reference, personally the plastic clone look puts me off.



Your spikes are upside down Randy :msp_wink:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2012)

Not my saw, but I did build it.

SP125 w/101 engine.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 7, 2012)

I'll bite, shops a little messy but I've been busy.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> I'll bite, shops a little messy but I've been busy.


gotta love husky. on your splitter- is that home made unit or manufactured? That looks like a pretty good size Briggs motor on that sucker.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 247739
View attachment 247740


Here is my favorite looking saw


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 7, 2012)

PES+ said:


> Your spikes are upside down Randy :msp_wink:



flatlander.


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

bryanr2 said:


> what model is that? 288? I'm on house arrest bc of a injury and have near forgot what my 288 looks like.



It's a 395xp with the low top cover.



mx_racer428 said:


> I'll bite, shops a little messy but I've been busy.



I think I recognize that 372:msp_biggrin:


----------



## ozflea (Aug 7, 2012)

Need i say more 






McBob.


----------



## Scooterbum (Aug 7, 2012)

I see the heavey hitters have showed up

Some fantasic saws for sure.


This should be renamed "The Drool Thread"


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 7, 2012)

```

```



bryanr2 said:


> gotta love husky. on your splitter- is that home made unit or manufactured? That looks like a pretty good size Briggs motor on that sucker.



Homeade, and it's a Briggs 14.5 commercial engine. I'm in the process of building another one that I will be selling.


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 7, 2012)

[QUOTE I think I recognize that 372:msp_biggrin:[/QUOTE]

Stump sir, that 372 is one hell of a runner for sure! I did swap out the muffler with this


----------



## Stumpys Customs (Aug 7, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> [QUOTE I think I recognize that 372:msp_biggrin:



Stump sir, that 372 is one hell of a runner for sure! I did swap out the muffler with this 




[/QUOTE]

Sweet!! Thanks. Does it run any different with that setup??


----------



## A.E. Metal Werx (Aug 7, 2012)

Stumpys Customs said:


> Stump sir, that 372 is one hell of a runner for sure! I did swap out the muffler with this



Sweet!! Thanks. Does it run any different with that setup??[/QUOTE]

Performance, no change... Noise.... It actually toned it down a bit. With the stock port and the front to the overall opening is pretty much the same.


----------



## ozflea (Aug 7, 2012)

And as bit more eye candy with nuts 






A pair of 101's






A pair of SP125C's






A pair of Westbend US820's

McBob.

For when 2 just is just not enough


----------



## Rounder (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 247746


View attachment 247747


660/390.....Two of my favorite #'s


----------



## leeha (Aug 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> And as bit more eye candy with nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still waiting on a video of them two saws!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Lee


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

ozflea said:


> And as bit more eye candy with nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow:msp_w00t: that is the craziest thing I have seen in a long time, can we get a video of one of those things running?


----------



## leeha (Aug 7, 2012)

Lots of great looking saws in here.

Thanks all for posting.





Lee


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 7, 2012)

mx_racer428 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> Homeade, and it's a Briggs 14.5 commercial engine. I'm in the process of building another one that I will be selling.



looks high quality.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 7, 2012)

Some real dandys you folks have. Here is a few of my favorites.
My dads old Husky 77 that I fixed up a bit




My clean old original 041av




My wife Sarah with my dads old 075, (someday going to be mine)




Me and my new 346xp (I really love this saw)


----------



## wagz (Aug 7, 2012)

View attachment 247760


----------



## homelitejim (Aug 8, 2012)

CP 70




2100




1800/8500




Orline Mark IID




995G


----------



## gmax (Aug 8, 2012)

*A couple more*

Oleo Mac 999





6401 BB


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 8, 2012)

I know, they are boxy and old but when you run them they turn pretty.






Al.


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 8, 2012)

How about an old Countervibe - mighty good looking to my eye.





And an SP 105 has a kind of sexy, light weight look.





Al.


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 8, 2012)

Pioneer 700D/750.


----------



## leeha (Aug 8, 2012)

And a couple heavy hitters from Japan.

Lee

Echo 1001VL









Echo 1100VL


----------



## leeha (Aug 8, 2012)

A few more cool lookin oldies

Lee

Remington Bantom Geardrive





Pioneer 700





Husqvarna 90





Wards with the 610 Bender motor





Pioneer 800


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't hope to compete with you Lee but I have a big old Echo too. Haven't had a chance to look at her yet but she is all original and a good runner.







Al


----------



## mad murdock (Aug 8, 2012)

I know chrome don't get you home, but those yellow and chrome Macs are SAWEEEET!


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## sachsmo (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

Where's the Efco love??? This is one of my favorites, even though we only had about a month to bond...:msp_sad:


----------



## gmax (Aug 8, 2012)

Three little Italians


----------



## zogger (Aug 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Need i say more
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice climbing trim saw........climb up one foot, whack the whole thing ...done-trimmed!


----------



## brncreeper (Aug 8, 2012)

660 is a good looking saw, even after a hard days work.
View attachment 247806


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 8, 2012)

heres an old remington i picked up not long ago ,its a runner ,will get a cosmetic restoration when i get some time View attachment 247810


----------



## cary911 (Aug 8, 2012)

whats your thoughts on a 395, ugly? or no.View attachment 247813


----------



## cary911 (Aug 8, 2012)

View attachment 247814
heres another


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2012)

cary911 said:


> whats your thoughts on a 395, ugly? or no.View attachment 247813



Gorgeous...


----------



## cpr (Aug 8, 2012)

372XP





XP-1020 & Super XP-1020 AO





PP655





SP-125/101b


----------



## AR200 (Aug 8, 2012)

*Jonsered 2172*














[/IMG]




[/IMG]

Redhead


----------



## AR200 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## belgian (Aug 8, 2012)

Dang, you folks like to show off....:msp_smile:

Dolmar CT-3 with full wrap and 42" bar


----------



## belgian (Aug 8, 2012)

I like these ones as well (just to please Randy, LOL)


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 8, 2012)

Craftsman-Reed Prentice 50


----------



## ozflea (Aug 8, 2012)

Since ya fellas like fancy saws try this one a 130cc Mac with dual 35mm BDC's 







Or this my early Copperhead setup 







McBob.


----------



## blackoak (Aug 8, 2012)

ozflea said:


> Since ya fellas like fancy saws try this one a 130cc Mac with dual 35mm BDC's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The early copperhead saw, was that based off a Root saw? I think you bought an old Root parts saw from me on Ebay a few years ago. I know I sent one to the land down under .


----------



## ozflea (Aug 8, 2012)

blackoak said:


> The early copperhead saw, was that based off a Root saw? I think you bought an old Root parts saw from me on Ebay a few years ago. I know I sent one to the land down under .



Ya proberly did but then again i ended up buying a few of them so whether its your old saw or not i'm not certain but it could be 
The frame was origionally blue.

McBob


----------



## gmax (Aug 8, 2012)

trx250r180 said:


> heres an old remington i picked up not long ago ,its a runner ,will get a cosmetic restoration when i get some time View attachment 247810








That has a lot of style, I would love to find and restore one of those :msp_smile:


----------



## leeha (Aug 8, 2012)

Wayne, 
Here's a brand new one.
Never seen gas and made for Agway.
Have the original box, B+C, Tool kit
Grease gun. And manuals.

Lee


----------



## rupedoggy (Aug 8, 2012)

I have one of those Remington 754 and it looks as crappy as can be. Seized up and corroded but if somebody wants it come here and bring a case of Coors. HA! Rupe


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 8, 2012)

Im watching every post in this thread. Thanks to you all for providing these pics and bringing some of these great saws to the fore and allowing us younger members to see them. Too bad this isnt a thread of videos. My favorites so far is CPR's PP655 and AR200's Johnsered 2172. Matches my style. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## gmax (Aug 8, 2012)

leeha said:


> Wayne,
> Here's a brand new one.
> Never seen gas and made for Agway.
> Have the original box, B+C, Tool kit
> ...



Thanks Lee, that's a real beauty! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## ozflea (Aug 8, 2012)

Gee even my old 1946 Hornet HJ should get a look in here pretty enough to be ugly but thats my Gal 











McBob


----------



## eiklj (Aug 8, 2012)

rupedoggy said:


> I have one of those Remington 754 and it looks as crappy as can be. Seized up and corroded but if somebody wants it come here and bring a case of Coors. HA! Rupe



I'm interested in it for parts. I can send the case of beer but it'll be warm when it gets there and missing a couple.
I have a Super 75 but needs a clutch cover/rewind starter/bar oil tank that was specific to the 75's. 
I could also use an air filter cover too.
Do you got any pics?
PM me if you want. Thanks.
je


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Aug 9, 2012)

Homelite SXL - John Deere.











Poulan F 200.











Partner R440.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2012)

7900.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Homelite SXL - John Deere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats it.... this thread now requires videos to participate. That Poulan F200 looks like something you would take in space. What you would use it for once it gets there- I have no clue. But it is wicked cool!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Andyshine77 said:


> 7900.



is that the ehp 7900 or the stock 7900 in your sig?


----------



## Andyshine77 (Aug 9, 2012)

EHP.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, at least this will get me subscribed to the thread:


----------



## cowroy (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't know about best lookin, but best runnin goes to this one..... with the trophy to prove it :msp_wink:


----------



## sachsmo (Aug 9, 2012)

Couple 50 buck ebay BINs











no doubt I'm prejudice,

but them old Dolly's look like a saw should.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes they do...


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 9, 2012)

One of my favorites in the yellow :msp_biggrin: and heated handles on both really was a bonus.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 9, 2012)

Couple of my saws.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 9, 2012)

And a couple more.


----------



## hangfirew8 (Aug 9, 2012)

rolltide said:


> And a couple more.



Rolltide, here are your pics (very nice!):


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Aug 9, 2012)

No chain, but you get the idea...





New school stuff...








w8ye's 365, love the 365/372s


----------



## awspence (Aug 9, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> No chain, but you get the idea...




This one blew my mind. I'd give my left nut for one of those to not have to bring a along a generator to use my circular saw at the cabin.(no, I dotn want any battery powered POS)

I have never seen one of these, awesome!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 9, 2012)

Aw WTH...


----------



## leeha (Aug 9, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> Aw WTH...



Bout time you chimed in.
That 5200 is saweeeet.


lee


----------



## Arrowhead (Aug 9, 2012)

Hands down beauty.
My old girl.... now Worksaw Collectors.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 9, 2012)

leeha said:


> Bout time you chimed in.
> That 5200 is saweeeet.
> 
> 
> lee



Thanks, I think so to but I like the other two as much, there more uncommon and unique.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Hands down beauty.
> My old girl.... now Worksaw Collectors.



Boy, to me, that thing is a piece of art. Beautiful design.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 10, 2012)

My Mastermind ported MS261 with 20" Sugi Hara bar


----------



## cbfarmall (Aug 10, 2012)

Couple more:

This 2100 will never leave my possession.





Gotta love the Super 250s. Contrary to popular belief, the flatbacks in these saws work beautifully.


----------



## deye223 (Aug 10, 2012)

hangfirew8 said:


> Rolltide, here are your pics (very nice!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 10, 2012)

deye223 said:


> hangfirew8 said:
> 
> 
> > Rolltide, here are your pics (very nice!):
> ...


----------



## Lurch2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Hands down beauty.
> My old girl.... now Worksaw Collectors.



Love that saw. Always make him drag it out so I can run it.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Aug 10, 2012)

Arrowhead said:


> Hands down beauty.
> My old girl.... now Worksaw Collectors.



Sorry a little late getting to this thread.

Here is how it looks now. The saw has been to many GTG and run by a bunch of members, the last one was Terry's GTG.



100_2516 by supercabs78, on Flickr

Wendell running it.




P62 by supercabs78, on Flickr


----------



## rupedoggy (Aug 10, 2012)

Best looking saw?


----------



## old 040 (Aug 10, 2012)

could be this one, could be that one, hmmmView attachment 248100
View attachment 248101


----------



## old 040 (Aug 10, 2012)

wait a minute, maybe this oneView attachment 248102


----------



## hangfirew8 (Aug 10, 2012)

deye223 said:


> but but but this one's not his



lol sorry, it was still editable so I fixed it... hope I didn't lose any rep on that one! :msp_scared:

HF


----------



## deye223 (Aug 11, 2012)

nah mate just fun'en


----------



## Maximalist (Nov 4, 2015)

Мои маленькие пилы


----------



## cary911 (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## rocketnorton (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## wde_1978 (Nov 4, 2015)

Dolmar PS-7900


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## Kenskip1 (Nov 4, 2015)

OK about 3 years ago a man asks me to look at this O28 Super. To get to the heart of the problem, the roller bearing in the clutch let loose.Like a dumb ass he kept on using it.This was self destruction at it's best. It took out the clutch, nylon gears and basically everything from the side of the engine out. It sat under my bench for over 2 years. It has as of now 155 lbs of compression.I just purchased a complete used set of everything from my local dealer, and also a new 18 in 325 BC with RS chain. It is now ready to cut.


----------



## mkinslow (Nov 4, 2015)

Iv got this one


----------



## MGoBlue (Nov 7, 2015)

Duane(Pa) said:


> View attachment 458574
> View attachment 458577
> View attachment 458578








Duane, has this saw ever been in wood??
Winning...


----------



## BIGD4DICE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Jan 22, 2017)

Can someone expand this


----------



## cary911 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Jan 22, 2017)

Some of these are gone....... 390xp is the only one that sees use.


----------



## svk (Jan 22, 2017)

I'd have to think about what older saws I like the looks of besides the 056. 

For newer saws I'd say any high top Husky. Bonus points for wrap handles. I also partial to the 550 and 562. Also the little Dolmar PS-352.


----------



## Logger nate (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 22, 2017)

Logger nate said:


> View attachment 553106


Real sharp! Haven't seen a forester bar like that, something new they are offering? 

Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


----------



## Logger nate (Jan 22, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> Real sharp! Haven't seen a forester bar like that, something new they are offering?
> 
> Sent from my Z832 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Not really sure how long they've had the platinum out.


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 22, 2017)

How about a jonsvarna!


----------



## cary911 (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## Ronaldo (Jan 22, 2017)

beavis331 said:


> How about a jonsvarna!
> View attachment 553113


Nice motorcycle too, complete with factory HondaLine suitcase saddle bags!!!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## beavis331 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ronaldo said:


> Nice motorcycle too, complete with factory HondaLine suitcase saddle bags!!!



1982 Honda cb900 custom! Has a hi low gear case giving 10 gears.


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## BIGD4DICE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## BIGD4DICE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## BIGD4DICE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## BIGD4DICE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 22, 2017)

BIGD4DICE said:


> View attachment 553175


You need longer bars


----------



## BIGD4DICE (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 22, 2017)

not mine but it's pretty


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## grack (Jan 23, 2017)

Alpina pro 41 something different lol


----------



## cary911 (Jan 23, 2017)

cgraham1 said:


> View attachment 553188


"Lite"..........................That's the one.


----------



## ML12 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Pioneer (Jan 23, 2017)

A few of my favorites.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 23, 2017)

fwgsaw said:


> View attachment 553165



Daaaaaang, man, where did you find that Echo? That's a unicorn for sure!


----------



## fwgsaw (Jan 23, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Daaaaaang, man, where did you find that Echo? That's a unicorn for sure!


Well that one actually was on eBay. But there's a handful that have made it into the states from Malaysia including that one.


----------



## cgraham1 (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Logger nate (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## old 040 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## ML12 (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## thechainsawguy (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## gary courtney (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Keithandstef (Jan 25, 2017)

My one and only. She's purdy I think.


----------



## rynosawr (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## 056 super p26 2054 turbo (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## cary911 (Jan 31, 2017)

056 super p26 2054 turbo said:


> View attachment 554044


The "Saw" is much more safe......than the lesser of the 3 evils........


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 31, 2017)

thechainsawguy said:


> View attachment 553726



I just can't agree with this one. They have a "look" about them, that's for sure, but I think they're a far cry from good looking.


----------



## rocketnorton (Jan 31, 2017)

some eyewash for ya...


----------

